# If you get to question 135 on Registry what does that mean?



## Heal13 (Mar 4, 2011)

I took my NR today in Macon, Ga and I got all the way to question 135 before it cut off and I took it on Friday so I have to wait all weekend to see how I did. Is 135 a bad thing? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## M3dicDO (Mar 4, 2011)

Please specify: EMT-B or EMT-P?


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 4, 2011)

Basically, the further you get down the line, the more borderline you are at. So at 150 you're either barely passing or barely failing. At 70 questions, for example, you've either completely passed or completely destroyed the exam.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 4, 2011)

the National test is weird. some people get up to that number and pass and others dont pass. its the same thing if you only get to question 70. the only way to find out is to wait until you get your results.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 5, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> Basically, the further you get down the line, the more borderline you are at. So at 150 you're either barely passing or barely failing. At 70 questions, for example, you've either completely passed or completely destroyed the exam.



Inaccurate.


If you are still answering questions, you still have a chance of passing.  You just have to keep getting the next answer right.  If you get a question that you feel like you might have answered wrong, last, then you probably failed.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 5, 2011)

8jimi8 said:


> Inaccurate.
> 
> 
> If you are still answering questions, you still have a chance of passing.  You just have to keep getting the next answer right.



I made one slight typo. To reword one sentence, "At 70 questions, for example, you've either completely failed or completely destroyed the exam." Outside of that, how is it inaccurate? Yes, as long as you are still answering questions, you have a chance, after all, a borderline pass is still a pass. However, if you're done at 70 questions, you either answered almost all of the questions wrong or all of them right, whereas the closer you get to 150, the more of a mix of right and wrong answers you have.

There is also weight given to the difficulty, but again. Answering them right gives harder questions. Answering them wrong gives easier questions. A test that ended at 70 questions either has you answering correctly hard questions or missing easy questions.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 5, 2011)

JPINFV said:


> I made one slight typo. To reword one sentence, "At 70 questions, for example, you've either completely failed or completely destroyed the exam." Outside of that, how is it inaccurate? Yes, as long as you are still answering questions, you have a chance, after all, a borderline pass is still a pass. However, if you're done at 70 questions, you either answered almost all of the questions wrong or all of them right, whereas the closer you get to 150, the more of a mix of right and wrong answers you have.
> 
> There is also weight given to the difficulty, but again. Answering them right gives harder questions. Answering them wrong gives easier questions. A test that ended at 70 questions either has you answering correctly hard questions or missing easy questions.



Sorry Bro you are correct.


----------



## Hockey (Mar 5, 2011)

Or at 150 both times...


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 5, 2011)

to maintain validity, a portion of the tests run to 150 questions nomatter how good or bad you are doing.


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 6, 2011)

Heal13 said:


> I took my NR today in Macon, Ga and I got all the way to question 135 before it cut off and I took it on Friday so I have to wait all weekend to see how I did. Is 135 a bad thing? PLEASE HELP!


All it means is that it took 135 questions to determine whether or not you passed or failed. If you're done at 70 questions, you either did really well and passed, or you did horribly and failed... I'd wager that most people don't do that well or that badly to close-out the exam at 70 questions.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Mar 6, 2011)

Akulahawk said:


> All it means is that it took 135 questions to determine whether or not you passed or failed. If you're done at 70 questions, you either did really well and passed, or you did horribly and failed... I'd wager that most people don't do that well or that badly to close-out the exam at 70 questions.



i did on my basic ... lol ...


----------



## Heal13 (Mar 7, 2011)

Its EMT- I 85 . Thanks for all the help I should know today by 5. It seems lie the only way to know is to just wait for the results


----------



## crazyemtchic (May 31, 2012)

*I-85 & getting to 135 questions*

Someone posted that they got to 135 questions on the I-85 exam and they were going to post the results of their tests. This thread is over a year old but I was wondering if you could post the results? I got to 135 questions today and now I am freaking out!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 1, 2012)

crazyemtchic said:


> Someone posted that they got to 135 questions on the I-85 exam and they were going to post the results of their tests. This thread is over a year old but I was wondering if you could post the results? I got to 135 questions today and now I am freaking out!!



Everybody freaks out. It's part of the hazing process that make EMS the wonderful world it is  Seriously don't stress too much but please let us know how you did. Good Luck.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 1, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Everybody freaks out. It's part of the hazing process that make EMS the wonderful world it is  Seriously don't stress too much but please let us know how you did. Good Luck.



Back in my day we took it on paper ,we waited 4-6 weeks for the results and by god we were glad for for it!

(usalsfyre wonders off with his cane mumbling something about Lifepack 10s and lidocaine clocks).


----------



## Hunter (Jun 1, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Back in my day we took it on paper ,we waited 4-6 weeks for the results and by god we were glad for for it!
> 
> (usalsfyre wonders off with his cane mumbling something about Lifepack 10s and lidocaine clocks).



They made LP lower than 12??!!!! 

Lol I feel your pain I went to 70 and it was a friday.


----------



## Strap (Jun 1, 2012)

For the Advanced EMT test, as far as I know everybody is getting 135 questions. Maybe it's the same for the I 85 test?

Maybe that's because the AEMT test is so new they don't have enough data yet to turn it into an adaptive test. They're still trying to determine which are the hard questions and which are the easy ones.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 1, 2012)

Hunter said:


> They made LP lower than 12??!!!!
> 
> Lol I feel your pain I went to 70 and it was a friday.



http://www.emsmuseum.org/virtual-mu...articles/398228-1976-Defibrillator-LifePak-5/

Lifepak 5 even.  When you printed a strip, you could watch the needle bouncing, burning a track on the paper.

No pacing, one lead view only.  If you needed to switch leads, you had to move electrodes.


----------



## exodus (Jun 1, 2012)

abckidsmom said:


> http://www.emsmuseum.org/virtual-mu...articles/398228-1976-Defibrillator-LifePak-5/
> 
> Lifepak 5 even.  When you printed a strip, you could watch the needle bouncing, burning a track on the paper.
> 
> No pacing, one lead view only.  If you needed to switch leads, you had to move electrodes.



Lifepack 2!

http://www.emsmuseum.org/virtual-mu...2-1972-Defibrillator-Physio-Control-LifePak-2


----------

